# Just can't wait to show ya



## Saminator (May 18, 2009)

It is not a button yet, but this is the fruit of my labor.


----------



## oef62nd (May 18, 2009)

Good Job.....One thing is when washing the power you only need to cover the power with h20 then hcl......Your stock bucket will full fast....


Great Job


----------



## leavemealone (May 22, 2009)

Awesome sam.Did you get this from scrap or from nuggets?I ask because my family and a friend are coming up there in august and we are looking for a place to dredge.......know any good places?
Johnny


----------



## Saminator (Jun 8, 2009)

leavemealone said:


> Awesome sam.Did you get this from scrap or from nuggets?I ask because my family and a friend are doming up ther in august and we are looking for a place to dredge.......know any good places?
> Johnny



Well looks like the pic's are gone now but that stuff was all refined from E-waste and a little Karat scrap. But if you are looking for places to prospect in GA then you need to look in the North part of the state in the mountains. Dahlonega GA is a great place to start there are lots of old mines up there and in fact the US Mint once had a facility there striking gold coins (pre civil war). Here is a couple of links you can check out also.

Georgia Gold Prospectors Association
http://www.nuggethunters.org/

Consolidated Gold Mines - probably not for you, they are after the tourist. I am planning on taking my cub scouts up there in the fall for a camping trip. But, they might help you find some good spots for a more serious prospector or some other local prospector groups.
http://www.consolidatedgoldmine.com/main.asp

Good luck!
Sam


----------



## leavemealone (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeh we know a few guys at consolidated and everyone knows tammy and mike at crissons,we like stopping in to say hi and talk.We always let the kids run some pans and the trommel.This time Im building a dredge to bring with us.We used gpaa's last time we went to buchannon.....had a blast.Spent about a week in the woods next to the river.Well Im gonna go grab some food and watch tv for a while.Hope everyone had a good day today.
Johnny


----------



## nicknitro (Jun 9, 2009)

Johnny, 

Could you repost your pics? I would like to see your first results as well, but they must have gone down in the switch to BB3.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## Saminator (Jun 10, 2009)

I am not Johnny but I think you meant Sam. So, here were the original pics on this thread.

Sam


----------



## teabone (Jun 10, 2009)

Good color,which is indicative of high purity.
After doing several batches,over time you can tell by the color of your powder how pure your gold is.


----------



## nicknitro (Jun 11, 2009)

Sam,

Sorry for the confusion, I thought LeavemeAlone had posted the pics. 

Very nice looking powder, I wish I saw more of this myself these days. LOL


Keep up the good work, and thanks for reposting the pics.

Nick


----------



## EVO-AU (Jun 11, 2009)

Tea & Nick: Golly oh boy - I must really be doing something wrong. For the past fifteen to eigthteen months my powder has color that is probably the twin in shade and dust-like quality of your two pics. But my results are in the pin-head range of size. One button ( about a year or so ago ) I sent to a friend who in turn had it checked by a jeweler. Who in turn weighed it to about 3.5 gr and said it was close to perfect. I am working on the setup of re-purifying with oxalic acid. I use SSN with iodine and ppt with sodium hydroxide. Things just naturally seem to be working. But there is a lack of experience here as I have only been working chemicals about two+ years now. Except for field testing. Like your posts. Nice to go back thru them. Well written. Thanks much. Phill


----------



## leavemealone (Jun 11, 2009)

Nick I am so sorry I don't know how your post got past me,what pics did you guys need bud?It may take a while Im having to resize everything unless I can take new ones.Sorry again,
Johnny


----------



## nicknitro (Jun 12, 2009)

Johnny,

Sorry, I mixed up the post, I was looking for Sam's pic, as they would not pop up now from the switch to BB3.

I think I'm good now. LOL


Evo,

You seem to have a handle on it. I have never tried nor had the ambition as of yet to use the oxalic acid process you have described. Did you get an assay through the jeweler, I imagine if you did, it was costly compared to the amount of gold invloved.

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## EVO-AU (Jun 16, 2009)

Nick: I didn't pay for the assay. The jeweler is a friend of the person to whom I sent the button. He offered to buy the button but my friend wouldn't sell. I wish my handle ( as you say ) was more in the mega production end, but I feel I am making progress. Phill


----------

